

Ask HN: Is iOS 7 Beta reliable and stable enough to use on your primary phone? - awwstn

I&#x27;m installing it now, but still curious what bugs and crashes people are experiencing.
======
mikestew
Well, if you're "installing it now" it's a little late to ask, isn't it? :-) I
put it on my iPhone 5, which is my primary phone. Having been through many
betas before, I'm prepared for some things to not work. Previously, mail, SMS,
and phone functionality have always worked and that's what I expected this
time. Those important functions work reliably in iOS7.

I've restarted once because something in Safari locked the whole phone. Some
apps are broken (Podcasts), or look wonky in spots (Find My Friends).
Everything mostly works, though. Even the Pebble app to connect to the Pebble
watch. I figured if anything would break, it would be that.

If you want everything to work all of the time, never put the first iOS beta
on your phone. Something is always not right. (Last year I was at WWDC, and
the new maps app wouldn't render maps for me, just a grid. Not knowing SF that
well, that was a major breaking change for me. <G>) Wait until beta 3 or so if
you need reliability.

------
bcj
I'm running it on my primary phone. The battery life is terrible, it crashes
semi-frequently, and a bunch of apps are really buggy. If you are fine with
that, then yes.

------
VanV
Put on my 5, no show stopping issues but I definitely agree on the awful
battery life. Started at 90% and was at 60% 2.5 hours later with pretty light
use. Doesn't seem much slower to me outside of the music app, which is really
slow currently.

Have had a few issues with apps, most notably the Apple podcast app which is
completely broken. Had one incident where the lock screen was totally blank
other than the top bar but was fixed by a restart.

------
alexgaribay
It has been working pretty well for me. I had an issue during install where I
couldn't activate my phone. I had to restore back to iOS 6 and then "restore"
from iTunes by selecting an upgrade file. It was a pain but it turned out
okay.

As for bugs and such, I haven't encountered any that would stop me from using
the beta or are frustrating. The only app I have right now that crashes on my
is Google+.

------
alex_g
I'm running it on my 4S. It's a bit slow, somewhat choppy, and there are a lot
of annoying glitches. The reminders app is currently stuck frozen, which sucks
because I use it everyday. Also the mail app is intermittently freezing as of
yesterday afternoon.

Don't forget that certain apps will not work. For example, neither the eBay
app or MLB apps are working for me (and I use those everyday too).

------
askar
Had it on my iPhone 4S and the installation was the smoothest so far. Running
it on your primary phone could be a bit risky, depends on how you use it. I
use Podcasts app a lot and having that completely broken is unacceptable to
me. I'm going to revert back to iOS6 for now until Beta 3 or higher comes out.
Also, I hate the Home screen and the icons...just so terrible of a job from
Ive and his team.

------
martingordon
I installed it on my old iPhone 4S. Battery life is atrocious (even with WiFi-
only Airplane Mode enabled) and everything is choppy. I've had the phone
reboot on me a few times. I've also read that Apple's Podcasts app doesn't
work.

I can deal with all the other issues, but terrible battery life is a
dealbreaker. I'll hold off putting it on my primary phone until it improves.

~~~
xauronx
I'm easily going a full day on the 4s with iOS 7. Not sure what your
definition of atrocious is though. Also experiencing a little choppiness but
nothing deal breaking. A couple of crashes here, but they seem to be more of
Springboard crashes than full reboots.

------
callmeed
I put it on my iPhone 4 last night. It's mostly unusable. I installed Stitcher
and can listen to podcasts but that's about it. Lots of apps crashing/won't
install, camera is totally borked, battery life blows.

Upside is it's nice having a break from my phone.

------
tagabek
iPhone 4S here:

 _Pros_ ~ Two words - Control Center. I can easily change anything that I want
without jailbreaking. It seems like they are moving towards an SBSettings-like
iOS. For reference, SBSettings is a jailbreak-only package that allows you to
change nearly every aspect of your iDevice.

 _Cons_ ~ Some apps are broken and will just not really work (ie. Alien Blue)
with iOS 7 yet. Lag is very small but just enough to be noticeable. Restoring
from a backup may take overnight, depending on the amount of data you already
have. Some features can take some getting used to before you feel comfortable
(ie. displaced 'delete' button when typing in passcode).

------
meerita
Not on iPhone 4. I tested it on my friend's phone and it went unusable and
you're also risking geting the phone locked. I would wait the last version,
more polished in all aspects, specially on the speed one, because on iPhone 4
is WAY slower.

------
lsiunsuex
Airdrop didn't work for me last night (to a new Macbook Pro) BUT I haven't
installed the latest OS X update so maybe that was it. Weather app (built in)
crashed on me. And the wife says eBay's app crashes on her.

------
nayefc
On my 4S, it's pretty slow (mine was a little slow on iOS 6). Battery life is
pretty much the same.

------
morkfromork
I have seen it crash a lot. Some landscape orientation apps load in portrait
mode and are unusable.

------
glisom
Minus a few apps, yes

